# Moving to San Antonio



## Amir30 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I would like to get certain details on San Antonio ,as I would be moving there sometime mid of this year.

I would be working in USAA and would like know about a decent apartment in and around the area.I had done some research and found many good apts in the range (600-800 $)there ,but would like to know whether they provide fully furnished apts and what would be the cost.Also the avg cost of living per month for a family of 4 (2 kids- 4yrs and 1 yrs)


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Furnished will be hard to find in SA and anyway if you do find them they are very expensive. You would save more money by getting a nice place and buying your furniture, even if you have to do it slowly one thing at a time. 

Cost of living fortunately in San Antonio (and most of Texas for that matter) is much lower than a major metro such as Los Angeles or New York. If you'll be working in USAA living in the Medical Center would be very convenient for you. I lived in a building called Promontory Pointe (moved out of the USA recently) but it was an excellent building at a decent price. With kids I'm guessing you'll want a 2 Bedroom, which was right around $1000 per month there. There are other complexes around the area, both more expensive and cheaper, however this complex was a good family complex and I felt it was a good fit for my family. And the apartments are very nice inside, as well as roomy with lots of closet space and storage and open floor plans. And the best part...washer and dryers included in every apartment free of charge. This is such a huge bonus I didn't realize until later i lived in a building without this and had to do coin-op laundry.

As far as your monthly expenses, I would say

$1000 Rent
$100-200 Utilities (water/electricity)
$500-700 Grocery
$200 Gas

Now this is a real vague estimate...seeing as how we don't know will you be paying monthly payments for a car, or do you already outright own a car, or planning on buying a car cash? Size of the car will fluctuate the gas expense for you car, age of the vehicle will factor into maintainance...the cost for grocery could be much lower also depending on your families habits...and electricity varies on if its summer or winter (air conditioning cost). 

If you want to provide more details or have any more San Antonio related questions I'll be happy to help, I lived in SA for a few years.


----------

